# 翌月返済すれば濡れ手に粟



## Cynster

すれば
Context:
それだよゲバラさん　借り入れ起こして　半額の時に購入　翌月返済すれば濡れ手に泡で儲かったはずだよ　
I saw this in a chat room. 

Anyway, I hear sureba a lot in Japanese, but I haven't been able to get a good translation of it. What does it mean?


----------



## wathavy

Hi.
suru=to do.
sureba=if it does/if you do/if she does...etc.

Or, any other verb could be the same.
-reba is used generally used for conditional form for any verb.

Say, dasu ->daseba
kariru->karireba

But unfortunately, in the sentence you posted,
翌月返済すれば濡れ手に泡で儲かったはずだよ
would be
If you had returned, you could have had a fortune.
In this context, subject person didn't even borrow the money,
So, the English should be,
If you have had returned, you could have had a ...

Any opinion?

Cheers.


----------



## Cynster

I can't believe I didn't recognize suru! thank you so much ^_^


----------



## Flaminius

濡れ手に粟 is getting much with little trouble (泡 is a mistake: I hope it is still not common enough to pass for a correct expression).  If you stick your wet hand into a pile of millet, you get a lot of grains on your hand.


----------



## wathavy

You hit the head of the nail, Flaminius! 

I was thinking of that and none came out, and I doubt it is far from thay if I put 'killing two birds with one stone', in this context.

Is there such expression in English, at all, which substitute　濡れ手に粟 ?


----------



## Flaminius

Hit the jackpot, maybe?


----------



## wathavy

Flaminius, I bet you hit it again.
Thank you.

# Oops, I didn't started this thread...


----------



## Cynster

^^ Thank you. I'm adding the expression to my Anki :3

So, just so I get this straight...
翌月返済すれば濡れ手に泡で儲かったはずだよ
if you had returned, you would have hit the jackpot (got much with little trouble)

Does that sound right?


----------



## Flaminius

A belated welcome to the forums, Cynster.  :~) May the language force with you.

I must correct the quote as follows in full awareness that perhaps you copied the original accurately (It's not your fault but theirs):
翌月返済すれば濡れ手に*粟*で儲かったはずだよ

Your translation looks okay but let me add—just in case—that you have clipped the conditions for a possible jackpot.  You not only had to repaid your debt loan but also had to borrowed capital and invested it to the purchase of whatever-it-is-discussed-in-the-context.


----------



## Cynster

ahhh thank you so much!  and thank you for the welcome! May the Force be with you too! xD


----------

